# Chased By Black Bear?



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

A couple friends were bear hunting in Sask. and the guide had a problem with a big boar that would charge him when he went to bait one stand. One of the guys in the group went with him one morning to re bait and the guide had him get off the wheeler and walk behind him and sure as hell the bear did come charging popping his jaws and the did end up shooting him and he was about 400 pounds. Never came in on the guide too attack but he did not want to take a chance.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Too bad there was no video on this, but my brother was up hunting alberta. He was up in his stand one night, and when the guide came to get him at dark, there were a couple cubs and a sow down below. The cubs went up the trees next to my brother, and the sow was not happy. When his guide came to get him, he didn't know there was an unhappy sow with cubs, false charged him twice, and just stood there didn't move. He told my brother the 3rd time he would have had to shoot because they will do 2 false, and aren't stopping the 3rd time. My brother was telling me the story, couldn't imagine watching this take place from above. What a rush!


----------



## Buckrookie (Nov 9, 2007)

old school said:


> Too bad there was no video on this, but my brother was up hunting alberta. He was up in his stand one night, and when the guide came to get him at dark, there were a couple cubs and a sow down below. The cubs went up the trees next to my brother, and the sow was not happy. When his guide came to get him, he didn't know there was an unhappy sow with cubs, false charged him twice, and just stood there didn't move. He told my brother the 3rd time he would have had to shoot because they will do 2 false, and aren't stopping the 3rd time. My brother was telling me the story, couldn't imagine watching this take place from above. What a rush!


Dang I would rather be above,,,,Those bear Guides have balls of steal man!!!!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

My Saskatchewan whitetail guide told me he don't guide for bear. He said nothing worse than going to a bait carrying a bucket of bait with a bunch of bears sitting 100 yards off in the bush. He just did not trust them.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

last year a sow came in with two year and a half old cubs and mom picked me immediately. she did circle behind me and was chomping at me. i think she didn't know wat i was and was investigating me.

a few years ago had a smaller bear come in. i was hunting in the hardwoods. this bear smelled something it didn't like and let out a growl. it then starting running as fast as it could right at my tree i was in. by the way this was the ONLY tree in its line of travel. it kept going right past me luckily. 

ever heard of "pucker factor"?


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

we had a client shoot a year and a half old bear one evening near lake gogebic. at the shot an old sow came out of nowhere, and charged the hunter. she stopped about 5 feet from him and popped her jaws at him. The hunter said she was so old, her face was white. at the time tags were sold over the counter, and we told him he should have shot her and we would have put a tag on it. anyway he was shaken up pretty good and stayed put after she left. an hour later the sow came back and just passed by the back side of the bait, and then walked straight away from him. we learned later that when she came back, she grabbed the yearling and drug him off. we never did find it, but found where it fell after he shot it.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

UpinDaWoods
Yes that happened 15 miles from where I am located. My buddy talked with him, pretty hair raising .
Never had on charge but have had em not run! Not running away is as bad as it gets. When a bear stands there looking at you, all kind of thought go thru your head. Do you yell (and maybe have em see you as a threat?) do you just sit there or what? Every situation may have a different outcome. I dont feel scarred in the woods but I do respect their ability to rip your arm off beat you with it!


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Last weekend we were baiting with our host in the UP and he tells us a wild story of a black bear and a local (UP) hunter.

He said, "A guy I know..." was baiting a stand a little later in the aftn than he should'a been, and bumped a bear off the bait while walking in. He then freshened the bait and started out when he was knocked to the ground and mauled by a bear. He somehow got loose and ran, only to be knocked down again. He was able to get out from under the bear and made it to the vehicle where he got out a gun and killed the bear.

He called the CO and they retrieved the bear. The CO examined it and determined that it was a very old sow and didn't have a tooth-one in her jaws. Supposedly, that is why the guy was not sverely injured, or killed.

That's the story I was told. I have no reason to doubt the gentleman who told it.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

This thread reminded me of another story of my uncles. He did some surveying in Alaska a few years back and was tree'd by a grizzly bear. He always carried a sawed off (legally of course) 12 gauge coach gun when he went out into the field, but he opted to drop the gun and climb the tree in this instance and it circled his tree for a bit before moving on.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> Last weekend we were baiting with our host in the UP and he tells us a wild story of a black bear and a local (UP) hunter.
> 
> He said, "A guy I know..." was baiting a stand a little later in the aftn than he should'a been, and bumped a bear off the bait while walking in. He then freshened the bait and started out when he was knocked to the ground and mauled by a bear. He somehow got loose and ran, only to be knocked down again. He was able to get out from under the bear and made it to the vehicle where he got out a gun and killed the bear.
> 
> ...


What area of the yoop? You can PM me if you don't want to publicize where you bear hunt.


Dan


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckrookie said:


> Dang I would rather be above,,,,Those bear Guides have balls of steal man!!!!


Affter the second charge I'd be whispering down to the guide about a free hunt.

This was about 10yrs ago when I'd read in the paper that an old school friend of mine up hunting near Good Hart had an encounter you dont want to think about. He'd gotten settled in his tree stand (up in a clump of cedars) when a sow came in to the bait with cubs. First thing she did was look up and stared at the hunter. She came right up the tree for him. The hunter tried to discourage the sow, fending her off but with no luck. He transferred trees. Bears cant transfer so she went back down to get the tree he was in. He transferred back. She did the same. This went on for some time when finally she got her cubs and ambled off into the night.

I'll bet my old school friend had a fun walk back to the truck that night .


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Dedge said:


> What area of the yoop? You can PM me if you don't want to publicize where you bear hunt.
> 
> 
> Dan


Dan,
We are hunting Gwinn BMU. Alger and Delta Counties. The guy that told the story (our host) is John.

Joel


----------

